
Finnish startup has a solution to provide internet anywhere - dragonbonheur
http://nordic.businessinsider.com/this-finnish-startup-has-a-solution-to-internet-get-anywhere-and-just-raised-more-than-$10-million-in-series-a-funding-2016-10
======
walter_bishop
Given the nature of shortwave propagation, I would suspect the delivered
service will be less than promised. According to this document it utilizes a
form of peer-to-peer cell networking over shortwave. I would suspect that with
the increase of base stations there would be lots of contention for usable
bandwidth. As someone once put it, you canna change the laws of physics.

"While connected to the existing infrastructure, the radio switches to base
station mode for offering INDEPENDENT communication to other users in GLOBAL
network as well"

[http://hfindustry.com/meetings_presentations/presentation_ma...](http://hfindustry.com/meetings_presentations/presentation_materials/2015_sept_hfia/presentations/8-KNL_HFIA-2015SEPT.pdf)

btw: Whatever happened to that low earth orbit satellite system that was going
to provide Internet anywhere on the planet.

~~~
smkellat
After reading that, it seems like it is going to be a low-throughput network.
There's only so much space you can occupy with a signal between those band
markers without conflicting with other spectrum users. Even if you multiplexed
a couple conventional signals you'll still wind up below EDGE-type throughput.

------
smkellat
The science of this had better be a phenomenal breakthrough. By most
conventional means, a 300 baud modem is the most you can manage over an HF
link consistently. The shortwave spectrum isn't that big so there will be
throughput bottlenecks.

------
iwan_geroy
The info is lacking of tech details, but anyway such idea is always great

